# What is your favourite symphony by a French composer?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Off the top of my head I can think of Saint Saens (primarily the 3rd), Berlioz's Fantastique and Harold in Italy, one of Mehul's four, or even Alkan's Symphony for Piano. Can't think of any others at the moment but my favourite is currently Saint Saens' 3rd.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Messiaen's Turangalila should be mentioned, but my favorite is Berlioz's Fantastique. What else?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love D'indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air. I find it an irresistably cheerful, happy, almost corny piece of music--sort of like O What a Beautiful Morning from _Oklahoma_ .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Magnard's four symphonies are well worth investigating, as are Roussel's. A bit more recent are the two by Dutilleux.

Picking just one... predictably the Berlioz Fantastique ahead of Saint-Saens third.


PS one should also consider Milhaud, and two "import" French composers, Honegger and Cesar Franck.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

For me definetly Berlioz' Symphony fantastique and Cesar Frank's great d-minor symphony.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

OTTOMH - Franck d minor, Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, Honegger #3


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Magnard's four symphonies are well worth investigating, as are Roussel's. A bit more recent are the two by Dutilleux.
> 
> Picking just one... predictably the Berlioz Fantastique ahead of Saint-Saens third.
> 
> PS one should also consider Milhaud, and two "import" French composers, Honegger and Cesar Franck.


Isn't Franck Belgian and Honneger Swiss?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hence the word import. Both lived most of their active lives in France. Honegger was even born there, and Franck was naturalized to Frenchman.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I am very fond of the Saint-Saens Symphony #3, and the Franck symphony, but I am more moved by Ernest Chausson Symphony in B flat major.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

The Saint-Saens 3rd is imo the greatest achievement of late romantic french symphonic music. Especially the 2nd movement where the organ makes it quiet and dramatic entrance is brilliant. Try also the other Saint-Saens symphonies. They are real gems while of course not being as great as his famous 3rd. The first is a beautiful piece written in the composers youth and as such is a really astounding piece. It is as it is typical of Saint-Saens perfectly crafted. (1st and 2nd movement are great). Also Saint-Saens Urbs Romana symphony has a great funeral march reminiscent of Beethoven's 3rd. Other notable French symphonies would be by Bizet (Symphony in C, great slow movement) and Dukas. Franck's symphony in d minor is a great piece especially the 1st movement but imo it does not have the signature French sound Saint-Saens or Bizet have.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The only French composer whose symphonies I have heard (and have a set on disk) is Saint Saens. I like them, so for now they are my favorite French composer's symphonies.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Saint Saens' Third symphony (the Poco Adagio movement).

One piece nobody has mentioned yet is Debussy's Symphony in B Minor. I hope it counts as a symphony. It's a beautiful piece, although Debussy never got around to orchestrating it himself. It's amazing that he wrote it in 1880 at the age of 18! I prefer the orchestrated version by Noam Sheriff.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

Franck, Chausson and Dukas. All wrote only a single symphony each.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A _Sinfonietta_, but a favourite nonetheless:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Honegger's 5th Symphony is my favorite symphony of the inter-war era; the kind of hushed intensity that flows throughout the work in just remarkable. Roussel's neoclassical symphonies come close as well. And if you consider Stravinsky french, he has a lot to offer. Schmitt has not been mentioned, and that makes me a little sad inside; his Symphonie concertante and 2nd Symphony are strong contenders for me.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

There are many fine ones but I like Franck's the best.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Symphony no.4 by Napoléon Henri Reber.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Symphony no.4 by Napoléon Henri Reber.


Now there is one I have certainly never heard of before.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Also, let's not forget Gouvy.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I like many of the symphonies mentioned here - Magnard's 3rd, both of Dutilleux's, Chausson's, Saint Saen's 3rd, Messiaen's Turangalila, but my favorite is Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

We have missed one of the best symphonies so far: 1st symphony by Mehul !!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Roussel*: Symphony 2, w. Martinon.










Honorable mentions: Berlioz; Bizet; Dutilleux; Franck; Honegger; Saint-Saens; Stravinsky.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another oversight: the three symphonies by Louise Farrenc.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique still seems to me the most remarkable French symphony. It retains its stun value and just doesn't date. I like Saint-Saens' #3, the "Organ Symphony," very much, even when sung by a trio of mice. The slow movement is gorgeous when the tempo isn't dragged. Franck's symphony I used to like, but it now seems a little thin and bombastic. Magnard wrote some symphonies I want to hear again.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

The _Symphonie Fantastique_ and Messiaen's _Turangalila_, also Debussy's _La Mer_ and Berlioz's _Roméo et Juliette_ if they count as symphonies. Also other great ones like Roussel's 3rd and 4th, Magnard's 3rd, Dutilleux's 1st and 2nd, Honegger's 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th,...

The French have tons of great orchestral music that just isn't called symphony. The importance that is given to the symphony is too much sometimes, and makes the Austro-Germans look better than they already are.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Berlioz's symphony Fastastique is probably the greatest French symphony, but my very favorite one probably Saint-Saëns' No. 3 "Organ symphony".


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, Saint-Saens Organ Symphony, and Bizet Symphony in C are my top 3.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Roussel #3 is really a fine symphony....definitely goes into the mix


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony/ Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique/ Bizet Symphony in C and Franck for me please.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

La Mer, which is a symphony in all but name.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Not many to choose from!


----------



## LP collector (Aug 6, 2016)

MarkW said:


> La Mer, which is a symphony in all but name.


You are all at sea there.


----------



## Nicolas from France (5 mo ago)

Saint-Saens 3rd Symphony


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

This one!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Franck, in D Minor; favorite interpretation Monteux/Boston Symphony


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Metaboles


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dutilleux for me too. This displays some breathtaking compositional virtuosity.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My #1 fave is Jolivet's 3rd (to answer this thread in the singular).

Nonetheless, I'm compelled to deposit 4 other French composers because nobody else would mention their symphonies if I don't:

Marcel Landowski
Aubert Lemeland
Henri Sauguet
Jean Rivier


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

Berlioz Fantastique in top tier. Saint-Saens Organ and Franck in next tier.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Strong contender


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

My favorites are:
Saint-Saëns - Symphony in F major "Urbs Roma" (1856)
Widor - Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 54 (1882) 
Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ Symphony", Op. 78 (1886)
Widor - Symphony No. 3 in E minor, Op. 69 (1895)


----------

